# Descaling the fracino cherub or other tank based machine



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

Quick and simple question -

For any tank based machine where you cant lift out the tank or tip over the machine (a cherub is heavy)

What do you guys do for clearing out the last of the descaling solution from the bottom of the tank before refilling with fresh water?

Some sort of large pipette? A turkey baster?

lol

I know, ridiculous


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If it does the job why would it be ridiculous? I too have thought a turkey baster would be perfect









I think you could tilt the Cherub so the descaler reaches all sides of tank (except top) but it is far too heavy to tip upside down ha!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I usually flush through LOTS of fresh water afterwards. This hopefully flushes through most of it and any that is still left is suitably diluted so that it is no longer of any consequence. Otherwise I sometimes use a length of hosing from my homebrew kit to syphon out the remaining liquid although a turkey baster sounds just the ticket!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Check to see if there's a drain nut on the bottom of the boiler tank........

Dilute with clean water......then syphon out using a length of plastic tubing. Repeat until you can't taste the descaler.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you advertising your own Company?.

If that is so, please contact Glenn the Forum owner to discuss advertising fees.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Dealt with by the ever-vigilant moderators!


----------

